# Route from Garda



## stonflo (Aug 22, 2011)

Looking for suggestions for routes back to Calais from Garda in June. 
Preference for shortish runs of say 100 miles. 
Thanks.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Garda*

If you visit the Italy section and search under my username, there are humpteen variants of a route, tolls and toll free.

Loads of places to stop, free, aires, or campsites.

Are you happy with tolls or not? We won't pay a penny if we can help it!

Russell


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Stonflo

Do you have Exel on your pc, if so send me a PM with your Email and i will send you a list of stop mileage and GPS.
if you type the indervidual GPS's in to google eaarth you can see all the stops, so it's a little like trying before you buy.

Regards
Ray


----------

